# Dow Resources and Banks indices



## macca (9 July 2008)

Hi all,

Does anyone have  free link where I could get the movement of the resource index and the banks or financial index for the USA each morning.

I am thinking that these two sectors make up a larger % of our market than in the Dow, so they may actually be a better guide to our market than the Dow.

I have Googled and I have looked at my Brokers lists, naturally all list the Dow but can't find the individual sector indices.

Thanks


----------



## josjes (9 July 2008)

IGE is an ETF of US Natural Resources. 
XLB is another ETF of S&P Materials Stocks.

BKX is Philadelphia Banking Index. (Finance Yahoo symbol ^BKX)


----------



## tcoates (9 July 2008)

try this link

http://moneycentral.msn.com/investor/market/usindex.aspx

Tim


----------



## macca (11 July 2008)

Thanks guys for your suggestions, it got me thinking and eventually I have tracked them down in a suitable format.

They are available at Big charts, you need to click on the "industries" tab in the bar across the screen, then there is a menu on the left and when you click on it it will display the % move that day for that sector index.

Just what I wanted


----------

